# Access photo stored on a NAS from iPad Air



## Zarob2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello,
I have my photo stored on a NAS (LACIE) inm y private home network.
I wish to access these photo from an iPad Air but I am not able to "see" the folders of my NAS from the iPad.
Any suggestion? Tks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Depends what you want to see them in (App)

If you go to the Files App, you can set-up connection to a NAS server there (use the IP address and login credentials)


----------



## clee01l (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Depends what you want to see them in (App)
> 
> If you go to the Files App, you can set-up connection to a NAS server there (use the IP address and login credentials)


If you want to see the Lightroom adjusted images you need to export a derivative file with these LR adjustments applied.  To get the file access freedom, your iPadAir needs to be running the latest version of iPadOS 13.3


----------



## Zarob2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

clee01l said:


> If you want to see the Lightroom adjusted images you need to export a derivative file with these LR adjustments applied.  To get the file access freedom, your iPadAir needs to be running the latest version of iPadOS 13.3


Thank you Clee01, unfortunately my iPad Air is updated at the latest possible iOS but its a 12.
I can not download the 13.3. ANy other idea? Tks


----------



## Zarob2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Depends what you want to see them in (App)
> 
> If you go to the Files App, you can set-up connection to a NAS server there (use the IP address and login credentials)


Thank you Paul, it seems the right rolutin but unfortunately I do NOT see how to enter the IP address of my NAS. 
I have an iPad Air, with iOS 12.4.4 which is the latest available per this iPad version. 
I have the Apple File App but I can only see on the left of the screen a set of sites: 
-iCloud Drive
-My Cloud (Yes, I also feature a WD My Cloud)
-On iPad
-Recently Deleted

Preferred

 TAGs

Per each of the above positions I have the right screen with the relative contents.
I do not see any place to enter an IP address.

In attachment the screenshot of my iPad File page.
All suggestions will be appreciated.

In Italy we are already in the last day of 2019... therefore Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 31, 2019)

If your iPad Air can’t run iOS 13, try using the Documents app by Readdle. It can connect via numerous protocols including FTP, SFTP, and WebDAV, so if your NAS is providing any of those, you might be able to get it done.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2019)

Zarob2008 said:


> Thank you Clee01, unfortunately my iPad Air is updated at the latest possible iOS but its a 12.
> I can not download the 13.3. ANy other idea? Tks


I have an iPad that fell out of the supported devices that can be updated.   I don't think the Apple felt the need to address files outside of the feeble filesystem built into iOS. That iPad and an equally aged MBP gave me the excuse to get an iPadPro


----------



## Zarob2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

Well, I have installed DOCUMENTS as suggested. Selected  the WINDOWS SMB option and from Documents I see my NAS.
When i enter into Lightroom/File I see the DOCUMENTS app but not  the NAS, even id I select Documents. Where  am I wrong? tks


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2020)

phoenixx.romance said:


> Hello, I don't see the NAS too, I don't know what to do about that, someone could help ?
> 
> UC Browser SHAREit MX Player


Your iPad needs to be running iOS 13.3


----------



## flister7 (Feb 9, 2021)

The problem is the way Photos and similar programmes (iMovie, Garageband etc) are configured are for a single user with an integrated database.  As such if you try to have more than one user accessing it you are liable to corruption issues.  By putting the photo library on a NAS server you effectively provide multi access to a single user database, and to compound the issue the way that NAS disks are formatted is different from Apple creating further problems increasing the likelihood of file corruption.  Note this is not a problem for iTunes because it manages its database in a different way in that the content is not bound into the library.  This is why WD MyCloud and other NAS devices can bundle their products with an iTunes server and as such are not liable to corruption issues.


----------



## flister7 (Feb 9, 2021)

The solution is to create a sparse image which is a way of partitioning the disk and formatting it, and then placing your photo library on to this.  This enables the Mac to treat it as a local drive as opposed to a NAS, and will provide reasonable access times (at least it does with my library of some 75k images and 420 videos).  It is using the same methodology the NAS drive uses to handle Time Machine back ups. psiphone for pc jiofi.local.html


----------



## clee01l (Feb 9, 2021)

flister7 said:


> The solution is to create a sparse image which is a way of partitioning the disk and formatting it, and then placing your photo library on to this. This enables the Mac to treat it as a local drive as opposed to a NA


The OP is trying to access the NAS with a mobile iOS/iPadOS device.  IOS 13.3 or later is the required update to iOS to read external files


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2022)

sersivid said:


> Connect external devices or servers with Files on iPad Tap. at the top of the Browse sidebar. ... Tap Connect to Server. Enter a local hostname or a network address, then tap Connect. ... Select how you want to connect: ... Tap Next, then select the server volume or shared folder in the Browse sidebar (under Shared).


Please read the whole year old thread.  The OP was on an iPad that could not be updated beyond iOS12.   External file access was not available until iPadOS 13.3.


----------

